# thailand personal security



## puffin (May 31, 2010)

Hello.
Just a question about personal security in Thailand.How safe is Thailand for robbery,home break ins and carjacking?
How does it compare to Malaysia?
Thanks


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2010)

There must be some stats online somewhere, but personally in 3 years in Chiang Mai I didn't have the slightest problem, least of all when attending/photographing the redshirt rallies, and the only two times I was ever threatened in any way was once by a drunk Scot from Glasgow, and on another occasion by a p'd-up ******* from Louisiana.

No matter what time of day or night, I always felt secure walking about. 

No break-ins in three years of renting houses in CM.


----------



## Serendipity2 (Feb 22, 2009)

puffin said:


> Hello.
> Just a question about personal security in Thailand.How safe is Thailand for robbery,home break ins and carjacking?
> How does it compare to Malaysia?
> Thanks



puffin,

Your greatest danger would probably be someone breaking in to your room or home to steal something. Thais work pretty hard and don't have time to get into mischief as a rule. The exception might be if you're out in an area with few other expats and with a pretty Thai - then you might get some hard looks and comments. It's only happened to me once but it does get your attention since most Thais are very courteous. This was a small group of college aged males. My friend suggested we go which we did. By yourself you should be very safe - still it's always wise to watch your 'six' whether during the day or at night. And watch out for drunken Cajuns and Scots [or Irishmen]! 

Serendipity2


----------



## 4thRight (Jun 4, 2010)

Being Scot and Irish ... you had watch me and not your date bro.
One of the several reasons for my interest in the land of smiles is the courtesy of the natives. I intend to be careful not to offend or stand out.


----------



## desres (Oct 31, 2009)

*How safe is Thailand*



puffin said:


> Hello.
> Just a question about personal security in Thailand.How safe is Thailand for robbery,home break ins and carjacking?
> How does it compare to Malaysia?
> Thanks


I have spent quite a bit of time in Phuket .. would say very safe for walking around day or night ..the people would help you rather than mug you 
I did meet some expats living their & got on to the subject of house break ins .. seems there is some but they say usually only in the low season .. the newer housing developments have 24 hr security though 
I would say Thailand is a very safe place as long as you take the usual precations just like anywhere else


----------

